# Brahms Op. 118 No. 3 ADVICE PLEASE!



## eddieker08 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey everyone. I'm new to this but I just started learning Brahms Ballade and I love it! Just thought I'd get some feedback on what people thought of this work in progress.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2010)

Yes, great piece from a great set! I really like how clear everything is, especially the melody in the beginning. I thought the middle section could have been a bit quieter, but it worked nonetheless and you really brought the melody out. The transition from the middle to the recap I think should start much softer and build up. The very end was perfect. So, overall, great playing! I enjoyed this very much. If you add a bit more dynamic contrast I think you'll have a brilliant interpretation on your hands.


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

I loved every moment of this. Feel free to post more


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

This is your house? You bourgeoi, proletariat will get you, justice shall be served!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Aramis said:


> This is your house? You bourgeoi, proletariat will get you, justice shall be served!


I too am impressed by your surroundings. That staircase will defeat you in your dotage.

I am not going to listen to you play until I see your name up in lights.


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

Aramis said:


> This is your house? You bourgeoi, proletariat will get you, justice shall be served!


Aramis, have you not noticed our pianist's attire is a gesture to the working classes? No tailed coat, no bowtie, no cummerbund. He is on the side of the oppressed.


----------



## eddieker08 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks so much for the comments  It is nice to hear what people have to say and I completely agree with you Jeff about the middle section dynamics. And don't worry I'm no more bourgeois than the rest of you are haha. Keep the comments coming


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

Let's not forget it's the Bourgeois who enabled most of our favourite composers to exist!


----------



## Jean Christophe Paré (Nov 21, 2010)

Change the shirt and I'll be happy with the rest.


(I would prefer it a little softer in the beginning. Else, it was fine.)


----------



## eddieker08 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey Chris...if you were interested I'm slowly going to be posting some of my older music. It really isn't great quality recording but hopefully from here on out I can get a better camera. For now...I just posted a video of me playing Fantasie Impromptu 3 years back you or anyone else is interested


----------

